# need an amplifier!



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

i have an pc with an hdmi video card and x-fi titanium sound card

I need an amplifier that i will connect my audio card using analog outputs(front,rear,lfe), so that the audio quality depends on my audio card(AM i right???) and i will connect my 6 channel separate speakers.

Please recommend me a basic amplifier(on budget) that fulfills my need.

Other recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

and i don't need an a/v reciever as i am using only my computer for the a/v output


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I think you should consider a AV Receiver - one that has 6 channel inputs - buying a separate 5 channel amp (you'll get a powered sub for the low freq) puts you in pricey territory. When I was selling electronics. I always advised people to spend at a ratio of around 20% source, 20% power, 60% speakers. I can't help but feel you're trying to do more than is required on the power side than is justified by your choice in speakers (assuming I recall accurately from your earlier threads.)

That said, check out the used market and you just might find something nice. LINK


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

so isn't there any other options for me as an a/v reciever would just seem a waste for me as i will not use its features...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Something like THIS would work too. You'd just need a powered sub and the right cables to run from your sound card to the speakers. I don't know if they'll work in India though. :4-dontkno


----------

